# Autotrail Website



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

This will be updated for 2007 on 15th February; so it says here:-
http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/ after they stated that the 2007 brochures would be available in November/December........ then in January ......... then in February........

Harvey


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I seem to remember another countdown like this recently on >> here <<. I think the time counted down, and then ... nothing for several hours. And then the announcement wasn't that exciting 

We'll wait and see .... 6 days and 7 minutes to go.

Gerald


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,
I was told this was so the new Cheyenne 840d - which has the island bed layout, could also be included. :lol: 

Autotrail will have this new model on show at the N.E.C. .......we will be going especially to have a look. Interesting that Swift & Bessacar have also bought out similar layouts ... all about the same time. :lol: 

Mary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Hi

The Autocruise website is (or was as of Tuesday) even worse.

It is hardly surprising people buy from overseas!

Russell


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Contact your autotrailer dealer. we got a copy from Cannock 2 weeks ago.

Putties


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

SO!! the new Autotrail website countdown has finished. Where is it then? Go to the old site and a window opens to say " Time's up" click on that and you go to the old site. There is no link to the new one!

What a load of tossers!

Harvey


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We picked up the new brochure 10 days ago from our dealers so I presume there will be some at the NEC if you are going.
The website is online NOW !


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi ingram

It appears you have a downer on Autotrail. Are you thinking of getting one if not why are you having a go at them. The site will come up eventually.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Hi

It is not just Autotrail that are slow to get the site up and running, CI, Autocruise and more are well behind too.

Russell


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> Hi ingram
> 
> It appears you have a downer on Autotrail. Are you thinking of getting one if not why are you having a go at them. The site will come up eventually.


They have been telling us for months that new brochures will be ready but keep forwarding the date. Then they have a 'Fanfare' weeks countdown in days, hours, minutes and seconds to their new website which was due at midnight. But it isn't there. So it may come up eventually but it should be available now .... that's what the countdown on their website was all about, surely. My critisism of them is perfectly valid for those reasons without needing to have any intention of buying one, or otherwise. Other companies, Swift and Rapido to name two, have had their brochures *and* websites up to date and available months ago and they haven't constantly said that they would do something and then not done it.

H


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi again ingram

Life is to short to get agitated about a brochure or web site. But if you feel that way out get yourself to the NEC show where the management of Autotrail will be and tell them face to face.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

ingram said:


> RainDancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ingram
> ...


Given that they seem to be able to sell them rather faster than they can make em I can see why advertising might not be a priority.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Ingram

Totally agree with you!
Are the very sad and angry owners of an Auto-trail Grande Frontier at the present, but hopefully for not very much longer.
We feel that Auto-trail do not care about existing customers and are the victims of their own success. Too many models and too many orders. 
As we were told at the factory (where we had to take our motorhome for major repairs just 11 weeks after taking delivery), Auto-trail has not got the time to train their new young workforce and the quality is suffering. Obviously that was off the record from an employee.

Ken


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ingram said:


> What a load of tossers!


Blimey. That's quite harsh, don't you think?

The reality is that AutoTrail make good vehicles, and both the 840s are lovely pieces of kit. Sure, if their service doesn't match their products, they have a deficiency, but tell me any organisation who doesn't, or hasn't?

Dougie.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I can't see what all the fuss is about. Our Auto Trail is great with only few silly snags that I have been able to put right myself. I have a new brochure which came out when they said it would and the web site is now online.
Perhaps I have been lucky or then again perhaps I don't expect the earth!!!
Whenever I have contacted them with a query they have always been very helpful. 
Swift kept on saying they were going online with their new MH's but it took forever so we didn't wait. Glad we didn't now as we don't like them.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

asprn said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> > What a load of tossers!
> ...


Yes, I have to agree .... I was having a bit of a grumpy moment :?

I must point out that I was having a go at their website and promises made therein. I was not having a go at their products; I have very little experience of them, and I made no comment about them, derogatory, or otherwise.

What I wrote is there to see. I don't know why some people manage to read what isn't there.

I think Raindancer's last comment is in line for the 'Motorhomefacts Idiotic Suggestion of the Year Award' .................

Well, it's been fun and we *are* on topic. 

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

On a more positive note, it is a good feature of Autotrail's website that they have brochure downloads for earlier years models which is helpful for buyers of used 'vans and they also have handbooks to download. 

Now that their 2007 website is online you may note that they say that there were minor errors in the first run of printed brochures from Dec 2006.


*Now* I can do a thorough 'at home' comparison twixt Autotrail and Swift ...............aaah, at last.

Harvey


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi again ingram.

What is wrong in talking to Autotrail face to face or are you afraid of the response. Put up or shut up. I will be at the NEC on wednesday and Thursday but I doubt I will see you there. It appears that you don't like other people to have an opinion so you put comments like --'Motorhomefacts Idiotic Suggestion of the Year Award' .................
I think an apology is in order.



ingram said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > ingram said:
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Hi

I note that Autotrail now list the weight of the unladen vehicle and the maximum authorised mass. This makes it look like you have a huge payload compared to similar models made by other manufacturers.

Russell


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Raindancer wrote:-
"What is wrong in talking to Autotrail face to face or are you afraid of the response. Put up or shut up. I will be at the NEC on wednesday and Thursday but I doubt I will see you there. It appears that you don't like other people to have an opinion so you put comments like --'Motorhomefacts Idiotic Suggestion of the Year Award' .................
I think an apology is in order. "

My dear Raindancer ... perhaps 'Wardancer' would be more appropriate,

I criticized Autotrail's failure to update their website as they promised and you responded by questioning my intention to buy an Autotrail, as if it was any of your business or relevant, and then you continue your questioning as though you assume that I am not and you have the audacity to infer that I therefore shouldn't be 'having a go at them'. Very presumptuous of you!

You then take it upon yourself to offer me sage advice "Life is too short ...." etc..... well, you may be right but *then* after having said that you make the idiotic suggestion that I should drive half way across the country to visit the Autotrail management to discuss it. I can't think of a more idiotic suggestion than that........... Hmm: I don't like other people to have an opinion? There doesn't seem to be much of an *opinion* contained in: "....get yourself to the NEC show...."

...and then you have the arrogance to suggest I owe you an apology after making the extremely rude "put up or shut up" comment. What does that mean exactly I wonder; another trip to the NEC for fisticuffs? Good grief!

What is all this self important "I'll be at the NEC" etc anyway; what has that got to do with anything: who wants to know that? Perhaps you get a tribal award for attendance ........... an erect tepee maybe?

You put your toys back in your pram and I'll do likewise.............

Any further input to this thread from me will be strictly on the subject of 'Autotrail Website'

Harvey


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Guys,

if you do both end up at the NEC try and remember this…“may the roof never fall in and those inside never fall out”  

MHS…Rob


----------

